
I Played the Boys Are Back in Town on a Jukebox Until I Got Kicked Out (2015) - RileyKyeden
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/i-played-the-boys-are-back-in-town-on-a-bar-jukebox-until-i-got-kicked-out-832
======
RileyKyeden
The title was exactly 3 characters over the limit, so I edited it slightly.

